# blankets for rabbits



## danielle_92 (Sep 14, 2013)

what could i use as blanket for my rabbit? just something she can cuddle into when shes cold at night? i thought maybe my dressing gown as it smells of me but worried about her getyin stuck in the arms of it.... any recommemdations? x

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 14, 2013)

You can just use old towels, but she might chew them up, which can lead to them having problems with their intestines.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 14, 2013)

Does she live indoors or outdoors? Bunnies actually do very well with cold, she probably wont need a blanket to have anyway.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 14, 2013)

Also she could chew the blanket leading to potential intestinal problems. Some bunnies chew blankets some don't. My rabbit for one wont- I'm happy about that!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Sep 14, 2013)

I give my 2 a blanket they'll sometimes chew it, but I tell them no. They learned that word quickly lol


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## missyscove (Sep 14, 2013)

My rabbits love their sherpa cat bed. I keep it on the second floor of their cage and they do their dead bunny flops into it all the time and cuddle up in there together. It's the smallest of these crate pads in sherpa. It has a little loop sewn into one side so I use that to attach it to their crate with a carabiner clip. They do dig at it which sort of flattens out the sherpa an once it gets a hole in it, I replace it. I can also easily toss it in the laundry to wash it although neither of my buns have ever peed outside of the litter box. Sometimes I see them in the pet section of Marshalls too and I'll pick up one there. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00063KG82/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I stocked up on them once when they were only $6 and got a bunch of my bunny-owning friends to invest in them too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 15, 2013)

Aw Missy! They look so cute cuddled up together there!  I may get something like that for Ash but I doubt he'll lay on it.


----------



## danielle_92 (Sep 15, 2013)

that's a good idea with the cat bed ... will get her one if I can find it cheap enough. my rabbits an indoor rabbit who likes her comforts lol x

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 15, 2013)

My rabbits love those cat beds. I didn't think they would like beds, but that style works well. I do find that they tend to use it more if it is in an area they hang around a lot. 

There is a local cat rescue here that makes the beds to sell to raise money, they are $20 and very nice quality. I don't know if other rescues in other places make them or something similar, but it can be worth checking out and the money does go to a good cause (even if it isn't bunnies). 

There are patterns to make them, but unless you are good at sewing, it might not be a good option. 

You might find some used beds. They would need a good cleaning, but can still be used if they are in good condition. I usually will wash at least twice and run over it with a lint roller before giving to a bunny.


----------



## canela_2004 (Sep 17, 2013)

My bunny Kahlua loved beds and blankets, she never chewed them up. She had a donut bed (cat style bed like a previous poster showed a pic of) and when that got to dirty with hay, I would switch it out for a folded blanket and she was fine with either one.


----------



## akane (Sep 17, 2013)

Various types of fleece are the only safe fabrics around animals because fleece is made by sticking little pieces together and then cutting it off at the thickness you want it. When animals chew on it they can only pull little bits of fluff off and there are no strings to wrap around body parts or choke on. However if your rabbit is inside it doesn't need a blanket because it's not going to get too cold and if it's outside the best thing to do is build a box and stuff it full of straw or soft hay. That will hold in their body heat far better. From experience rabbits in a building meaning no wind or snow don't mind temps down to -30. We've had milder winters since but even that winter I was still getting litters successfully without straining the does.


----------

